# Skin Irritation between shoulders & neck



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I first noticed this on a walk about a month ago, which so happens to be a week after I applied Hartz brand flea and tick. Mistake listening to someone in the family. Applying the ointment from neck down his spine left a trail of what seems like from one angle (tail pov) and daylight, as missing hair. Otherwise you cant see it and since there arent any bumps, you can't feel it. When meeting wih the vet, we switched to frontline and rather than applying it down the spine, I left it between the shoulder blades. I also purchased fish oil capsules and CORE wellness grain free, switching from blue mountain. 

How much longer does something like this last? Is there something I can do to help his coat? Or shouldn't do?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Giving him the fish oil should help, and also brushing him gently with a rubber curry brush on a regular basis. Was he showing evidence of a flea or tick infestation? There have been a lot of threads on this subject in the past, in case you want to check it out. Just use the "search" box just above the ads on the right side of your screen. 

Personally, I think the flea and tick meds contain a lot of very harsh chemicals, and I don't use them unless absolutely necessary.  I think they can be kind of dangerous.

I don't treat for fleas unless I see fleas! 

_p.s. Welcome to the forums!_


----------



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Magnet didnt and still doesn't show any concern for that area. I actually can see your reasoning for not applying the flea and tick. My thought process was full protection, 100% of the time, but its is definitely something to consider. 

It's great to be here, thanks. The replies have been helpful and with little wait time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I do understand your thought process regarding full protection, Magnet73. I would agree with you completely if there were no attendant dangers. Search over in the "search" box for more info.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All these products kill fleas and ticks but the real truth the skin reacts first along with the eyes  to very bad mojo chemicals

HAZ MAT TESTED

28 years

The Risks do not out weight the rewards and almost all regular western trained vets support Front line and many high Risk drugs :-[ :'(
due to there on the cash wagon and get a slice of every scrip they write $ not supporting the Reds 

The skin is or could be a port entry as fast as injesting/Drinking the Toxins 

there is tons if real information on taming bugs with natural ways and products 

that work and are effective

Year 4 Big Rud zero Fleas or ticks

Willow as well at 11 months 
many top breeders in there contracts can state use them Void all and can take the mate back

mine did in very big print

He does make tested choices not just chances

and cancers rise and risks off the hook supporting them

facts :-[

There are cleaners and products in almost every home

for all living creatures 

that can impact cell and dna if the exposure is real blood level pains

make it a Grand day for at least one

and love Your Reds More

they care more then most 

Your choices for Years or We did this yesterday not one problem?

Is a very dull set of Crayons ;D

does not come close to making the Right Choice

Natural cares are coming 

Vets that will last better jump on the train and support both Natural choices and Western cares as well 

Progressive thinkers win


----------



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Alternative to flea and tick meds or at least a more natural approach is certainly the agenda for today. Experience is the best teacher, thanks for sharing yours.


----------

